# Anyone feed NutriSource Puppy?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know. I looked it up. It is not great, but not the worst. 3-4 star. Ruby came on it and as much as I tried to keep nosy nelly (Hope) out of it, she was digging in!

I feed Orijin pupy and have tried Blue Buffalo and I could not get Hope's stool firmer than something I had to wipe up. We've been worm checked, parasite checked and she eats like a truck driver and has gained nicely.

I just new that we'd have loose stools this morning due to her eating Ruby's food. Nope. Best looking stools since we brought her home! 

Maybe it was not grains. I am considering mixing the 2-NutriSource and Orijin and supplement with ZP, S&C's and/or THK.

Have you heard of it or do you feed the NutriSource?

I may have to go with what works. By combining I'd feel better about it for both of them!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

IMO it has a lot of grains/fillers in it that aren't necessary, I don't think I would feed it. My sister has a standard poodle who came to her on this food, her coat was horrendous (dull, dry, brittle). While Orijen is an awesome food, a lot of dogs have looser stools on it because it is rich. A lot do better on their Acana line.

Chicken meal, chicken, brown rice, white rice, fish meal (a source of fish oil), oatmeal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), flax seeds, beet pulp, tomato pomace, sunflower oil, natural flavors, dried egg product, brewers yeast, potassium chloride, salt, proteinated minerals (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, selenium proteinate), yeast culture (saccharomyces cerevisiae, enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus acidophilus, aspergillus niger, trichoderma longibrachiatum, bacillus subtillis), vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, pantothenic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), glucosamine hydrochloride, lecithin, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), choline chloride, chondroitin sulfate, yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, rosemary extract.

NutriSource Small and Medium Breed Puppy is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you!!

My husband and I were talking tonight and he said once the sample bags are done (what the breeder has had Ruby on) we should be done.

Hope's stools have been loose-ish on every food she has been on. The junk form her breeder and Orijen. 

The place I go get Orijen (called Land of Paws-it is in Kansas-haha!) has Acana. Perhaps next time I go I will get a bag of each and toss some of that in with the Orijen.

Thanks again!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I vote Acana over Orijen any day for puppies.

My absolute favorite kibbled food, though, is Fromm 4 Star Nutritionals (it's actually a 5 star food, but it's a spinoff of 4 star restaurants, which is the best). It is made by a privately owned family company and has not had a single recall, ever. It is one of the oldest pet food companies out there. The 4 star nutritionals line has 6 flavors of foods, all are formulated to be interchangeable once your puppy is weaned to one. Mine loved the Duck & Sweet Potato when I was feeding kibble. It is an "all life stages" kibble, that is better for growth and development than puppy food. I am learning puppy food can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> My husband and I were talking tonight and he said once the sample bags are done (what the breeder has had Ruby on) we should be done.
> 
> ...


We got Reese at Land of Paws (bad I know). Ill probably end up getting our Stella and Chewys there too, did you happen to notice if they have the frozen patties, or just the freeze dried? Leo had loose stools on Orijen for the first few weeks, then someone mentioned softening it with water. His poos have been firm since. I know a lot of members here have suggested mixing water with Orijen regardless of the dogs age just to make it easier for them to digest. That said, not every dog does well on every food. Just because Orijen is a great kibble, doesnt mean it is great for Hope. Dont feel badly about switching her to something else. I would still look for one that is grain free. Acana may work much better for her as it does have a lower protein content. Acana and Orijen are made by the same company, and both are grain free, the only difference is more protein sources and a higher protein content in Orijen. You may want to mix them for a few days, but after that I wouldnt bother mixing in the Orijen at all. I feed a few different Orijen formulas and switch them up daily without issue, I would think you could switch them over to Acana pretty quickly without a problem.


----------

